# [SOLVED] Modem / router not recognized in Device Manager



## Radders1951 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi

Since restarting my PC from scratch and reloading Windows XP, my Router / Modem is not reconized in the Device Manager, so not able to set it up to connect to the internet.

My Router is a Netgear DG384G v4 and is OK as I can connect wirelessly using my laptop. I have changed the cable to the Router from my PC without any joy. I have phoned Netgear support who tell me that my Windows is faulty. 

Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Modem / router not recognized in Device Manager*








and welcome to the Forum

The modem and router will not sho in Device Manager . . You probably need to load the drivers for your ethernet card.

In Device Manager, what is marked with a yellow ! or shown as "Unknown" ?


----------



## Radders1951 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Modem / router not recognized in Device Manager*

Thanks for the reply.

Shown in yellow :-
CanoScan (Scanner)
Ethernet Controller
Multimedia Video Controller
PCI Device (Video Capture Card I Think)
SM Bus Controller
*Unknown Device*
Video Controller

Looks like this might be what you are looking for.


----------



## Radders1951 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Modem / router not recognized in Device Manager*

Wo-hoo

Found my driver CD. Loaded the LAN Driver and hey-presto the Ethernet and the Unknown dissapeared and I am now on line.

Back now to loading all my programmes.

Thanks a lot for your help. Something so simple caused so much grief.

Thanks again


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Modem / router not recognized in Device Manager*

You need to load the Chipset driver, the video and sound drivers also


----------



## Radders1951 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Modem / router not recognized in Device Manager*

Already on it Rich

Thanks David


----------

